# Snag tv



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Its one of the apps found on the Western Digital TV Live PLUS...

Sorry for the long preamble but I'm beginning to dwelve into SNAG TV which is an app on the WD. I selected the the music theme to see what B-Rated stuff they had out and I found something on Beale street blues artists that never made it big. There is this one guy whose older wife manages him. This guy is really good and I think his wife should push him to a recording label. The night before that, I watched the LA alternative music seen which was centered around a band called X. For those of you with WD, check out SNAG TV. It does have some surprisngly good stuff that you won't find on Netflix.

Any other people watching SNAG?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Haven't seen snag yet but....I noticed the latest up-date added several "free" movie apps . Well ya they make you watch a commercial ad every 5 min or so like 3 times in a row... some very cool obscure B movies to be sure but the ads KILL IT addle:


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Haven't seen snag yet but....I noticed the latest up-date added several "free" movie apps . Well ya they make you watch a commercial ad every 5 min or so like 3 times in a row... some very cool obscure B movies to be sure but the ads KILL IT addle:


That's the beauty about SNAG. Its so obscure that there are no commercials; at least I never stumbled across any yet. I watched a few documentaries as well.


----------

